# Panel clearance



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Replacing a service and the panel is in the garage flush mounted on the wall. The foundation in the garage is boxed in finished and protrudes past the panel. My first thought was violation, just looking for additional feedback. 

Same idea as picture below except panel is not surface mounted , walls are finished. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If it's a replacement, that could be a grey area. If the original panel passed an inspection, I think that set a precedent. Maybe.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The working area is clear and there is no obstructions of the panel. 6" is insignificant.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought the space directly above panel and below the panel weather flush or wall mounted needs to be clear of obstructions 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Talk to the inspector. At least the inspectors I have dealt with seem to think 6" or less(some how a lot come up with this magic number) is ok for structural portions of the building. It's not code but most are realistic. I have noticed they are a lot nicer about things like this if I talk to them before hand. A lot of outdoor panels that are flush mount in CA have a footer that sticks out 1-3" and its never a problem.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Around here the view is can a firefighter fully dressed out with full SCBA access the panel including turning around. The space above and below is to kick the plumbers and duct runners out:


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

I know one thing... I had to work on a 480V panel many years back without only about 3 feet of front clearance and it almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice place to set your tools down right there. 

I'd email off a pic to the AHJ before you get on it.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

It looks like if that 6” of framing was a big JB or trough, it would be allowed in the working space. 



> 110.26 (a)
> (3)Height of Working Space.
> The work space shall be clear and extend from the grade, floor, or platform to a height of 2.0 m (61/2 ft) or the height of the equipment, whichever is greater. Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond the front of the electrical equipment.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I installed plenty of panels like that in my career. Mostly in bi-levels. Never had a problem with inspectors.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO, it is a violation but I have seen it pass in some areas. I have also seen it fail. If you are looking for the NEC call on it then it is a violation. If an inspector wants to let it slide that's something else


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Art 110.26 A-3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I wouldn't bat an eye at at that and neither would any of the inspectors I deal with. Inspectors have the discretion to use common sense too.


----------

